# Need permanent soil sterilizer for fence row.



## Ruark (Mar 22, 2012)

I have about 600 feet of 2 X 4 inch fabric fencing on t-posts. We're in the San Antonio, TX area. Can anybody suggest a good, cost effective, _permanent _vegetation preventer for the fence line? Gasoline is out of the question, of course. Ortho makes a product called "Groundclear" but it lasts less than a year. There are some other products out there, but they're not locally available and are way too expensive. I've heard vinegar and salt can work, but doesn't last very long, and won't kill ungerminated seeds. 

Right now most of the fence is sticking up out of thick, knee-deep wild grass and weeds. It's going to be a nightmare clearing it, and once I do, I don't want to have to do it again! I need to get it so the fence is over a strip of clean, smooth, bare ground. Can anybody give me a pointer?

Many thanks,
Ruark


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Pramitol if you can still get it. I think it was used for railroad rights of way. Still have a half gallon downsairs. Used to use it on a gravel driveway.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Also, if you spray with 2.5 ou roundup and 1 ou crossbow wit sticker per gallon of water two years in a row it stays pretty clean for a while


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

If I recall correctly, Pramitol will last for 3 years. You still have to clear the existing vegetation first.


----------



## Ruark (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like Pramitol will be a good way to go.


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

I've got a little over 10,000 ft to treat. I'm going to try a product called RM43 Total Vegetation Control. I'll let you know if it works.


----------

